# Genos



## Dany (Nov 23, 2018)

I am still searching for nice little bakelite cameras.
This one is really small on my shelves. It was manufactured in 1950 by Genos Kamerabau in Germany.
It uses type 120 films to produce 6x6 cm negatives.
The lens is a modest meniscus.
Three settings are offered by means of levers at the bottom of the camera front.
Left one allows to switch between two diaph.apertures
Middle one rotates a yellow filter to the lens axis
right one switches between instant and time exposure
I am always attracted by the nice forms of the bakelite cameras and this one is in mint condition.
Some variations of this model exist ( with handle, with flash sync. connection etc...) and I wish to find them.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 23, 2018)

Super nice! Interesting view finder.


----------



## compur (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice.

Do you have an Ansco Panda?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 23, 2018)

I like the bakelite cameras too. Nice camera and nice photos of it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice study of this very old camera...


----------



## Dany (Nov 24, 2018)

I am happy you like it. 
I do not have (yet!) an Ansco Panda. It seems that they are quite hard to find where I live.
In my collection, I have a Gevabox made by Gevaert. This camera shows some design similarities with the Panda.

This bakelite camera was manufactured in 1950 by Wolf GMBH in Germany for the Belgium company Gevaert. The white knob on the top left ( at the center of which is located the shutter release button) has no use at all except to provide some kind of a symmetry to the camera body.


----------

